# edencourt kennels?



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone heard of Edencourt kennels? 

http://edencourtkennels.com/

I am interested in this breeder as she is close to us but i haven't seen any ones dogs from her. If anyone has any info or stories let me know. 

I am looking for a Silver Standard Puppy 6 months from know approx 

Thanks


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder if Arreau has heard of her? She has a wealth of experience with a number of breeds. The Poodles are gorgeous and it appears that she titles them. One thing I did notice is that she offers free short term health insurance for her new puppy owners. I've never seen that. Don't know if that is in lieu of a health guarantee. Certainly worth a call or visit.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

She seems to breed a lot. Standard poodle litter in april, and it says coming soon for more. Plus 2 schnauzer litters.
It's getting pretty common for people to offer the free 6 weeks of insurance, but you usually see it in the not super high end breeders. It does look they there is no gaurantee, just a health certificate.
I'd say it's a bit meh. Certainly not the worst one could do, but not the best.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with Mysticrealm. I also don't like the look of the silver female on the picture. She looks overbred and tired and her back is roached, maybe from carrying too much, bad genetics.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

For our area for silvers I have heard good things about Seransil.
Ask Itzaclip as she has 2 dogs from that breeder


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I agree with Mysticrealm. I also don't like the look of the silver female on the picture. She looks overbred and tired and her back is roached, maybe from carrying too much, bad genetics.


I don't know anything about this breeder personally, but that's a sway back, not roach back, and it's very common in pregnant spoo bitches.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I don't know anything about this breeder personally, but that's a sway back, not roach back, and it's very common in pregnant spoo bitches.


Just a language problem. Sway back. I don't know if it's common, but I follow a few breeders who post a lot of pictures of their spoo bitches and I have never seen one like this. Or on any other breed for that matter. Not saying you're not right, but it doesn't seem that common.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Just a language problem. Sway back. I don't know if it's common, but I follow a few breeders who post a lot of pictures of their spoo bitches and I have never seen one like this. Or on any other breed for that matter. Not saying you're not right, but it doesn't seem that common.



A roach back is one thing, a sway back is another. I am not an expert on pregnant bitches, but I don't think that silver girl is either - I just think she is so heavy with puppies that her poor body can barely hold up against the weight of them pulling down. Maybe a breeder will weigh-in on this...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I wonder if Arreau has heard of her? She has a wealth of experience with a number of breeds. The Poodles are gorgeous and it appears that she titles them. One thing I did notice is that she offers free short term health insurance for her new puppy owners. I've never seen that. Don't know if that is in lieu of a health guarantee. Certainly worth a call or visit.



That first month free is a thing that some of the companies offer now. I recently found out that Petplan does it and asked my breeder to sign up with them to get it for her puppies!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Free health insurance is the norm with responsible breeders in the UK - the companies offer it in the hope that you will continue, of course, and it covers the pup through those first potentially difficult weeks in its new home and until you can arrange your own.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The sire of a current litter of silvers at Edencourt is a Serancil Stud, and I don't think Serancil would stud to someone who is not a good breeder....Serancil also posted the April litter announcement on her website..........
I say contact Edencourt and ask questions .............there is a pic of the Edencourt litter on the Serancil website too! Of course, all puppies are cute though! LOL!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Some breeders asked about on the forum are definitely a little sketchy, but don't see anything obviously bad about Edencourt. As for breeding a lot, I don't see that either, many excellent breeders have more than one litter in the spring.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Caddy said:


> ...don't see anything obviously bad about Edencourt. As for breeding a lot, I don't see that either, many excellent breeders have more than one litter in the spring.


I agree. I think from the website she looks good. I just haven't known anyone with her dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have met Karina Cowie and enjoyed her immensely. She seems very bright and knows Poodles. That silver bitch is just very heavy with puppies which makes her look sway backed. Journey is about 12 days from delivering her litter and looks very much like that. Breeder members are given brochures for their puppies for the free pet insurance when we register litters with the CKC. It is only good for Canadian buyers and we register each Canadian family who purchases a puppy from us. Whether or not they opt to carry on is up to them, and it does not affect our two year health guarantee. No matter who you are looking to buy from, do your due diligence and verify health testing on both parents.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I agree. I think from the website she looks good. I just haven't known anyone with her dogs.


Well you do now lol, Dolly's Mom is Edencourt SilverBell (Bella) owned by Stately Standards in Ontario, and sired by Bibelot's Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker). As Molly said Seransil is also in Edencourt dogs.
I should add although Sharon of Stately was Dolly's breeder, I did not purchase from her, I purchased Dolly from Susan Fraser of Bibelot.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Some breeders asked about on the forum are definitely a little sketchy, but don't see anything obviously bad about Edencourt. As for breeding a lot, I don't see that either, many excellent breeders have more than one litter in the spring.



Yes bitches do tend to come into season together, so puppies come in waves - the breeders couldn't spread them through-out the year if they wanted to!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Caddy said:


> Well you do now lol, Dolly's Mom is Edencourt SilverBell (Bella) owned by Stately Standards in Ontario, and sired by Bibelot's Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker). As Molly said Seransil is also in Edencourt dogs.
> I should add although Sharon of Stately was Dolly's breeder, I did not purchase from her, I purchased Dolly from Susan Fraser of Bibelot.


Please keep posting photos of your baby! Thinker was my Mom's heart dog (she and Susan co-owned Thinker's Mom Mache as well as Thinker) and he lived with me for four years after my Mom died. It warms my heart to see his offspring. Lucky you! That boy was a GEM!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am so thrilled to have this girl Cherie, as you know I was in line for another pup from another breeder, it didn't work out. I'm so blessed to have Dolly, she has slept through the night from the beginning, is as bright as they come and knowing beyond her age. A very special little girl for sure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Caddy said:


> I am so thrilled to have this girl Cherie, as you know I was in line for another pup from another breeder, it didn't work out. I'm so blessed to have Dolly, she has slept through the night from the beginning, is as bright as they come and knowing beyond her age. A very special little girl for sure.


Oh what a precious, sweet shiny little face! Give her a big cuddle from me and tell her that her Papa was a VERY special boy from the minute he was born. I helped my Mom whelp his litter and living next door he became a HUGE part of my life. I got my first Whippet at the same time and we were all excited thinking our baby boys could grow up together. HA! They despised one another. I'll try to dig up some pics of him as a puppy and share them with you. This thread, post #8 has some photos of him! http://www.poodleforum.com/36-poodle-rainbow/15857-silver-poodle-thread.html

To the OP...I am sorry for highjacking your thread, but this has me super excited!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh what a precious, sweet shiny little face! Give her a big cuddle from me and tell her that her Papa was a VERY special boy from the minute he was born. I helped my Mom whelp his litter and living next door he became a HUGE part of my life. I got my first Whippet at the same time and we were all excited thinking our baby boys could grow up together. HA! They despised one another. I'll try to dig up some pics of him as a puppy and share them with you. This thread, post #8 has some photos of him! http://www.poodleforum.com/36-poodle-rainbow/15857-silver-poodle-thread.html
> 
> To the OP...I am sorry for highjacking your thread, but this has me super excited!


Hahaha no worries i enjoy hearing stories especially when it has something to do with the breeder i am considering  

i did contact Evelyn at Seransil her next litter will be blues and blacks in September and we still want a silver, still waiting to here back from her when she is planning on a silver litter so we will see. I have as well talked a bit with Karina at Edencourt Kennels once but am also waiting to see when she will have another silver litter


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I agree with Mysticrealm. I also don't like the look of the silver female on the picture. She looks overbred and tired and her back is roached, maybe from carrying too much, bad genetics.


A roach would be a convex curve to the spine, this bitch is showing somewhat of a concave curve to her spine (sway back) but it's caused by the weight of the pregnancy. If you've not seen a bitch look like that (and probably most pet owners have not  ) it's because you've not seen a very pregnant bitch carrying a large litter! It does some funky things to their bodies! At 5 weeks, when they very first start to show, one of the main things you actually see is a bit of a swayback and it only gets worse between then and when the puppies are born! Gravity and the weight of the puppies pulls the spine down a bit.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Well you do now lol, Dolly's Mom is Edencourt SilverBell (Bella) owned by Stately Standards in Ontario, and sired by Bibelot's Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker). As Molly said Seransil is also in Edencourt dogs.
> I should add although Sharon of Stately was Dolly's breeder, I did not purchase from her, I purchased Dolly from Susan Fraser of Bibelot.


Hey Caddy! On Stately Poodles website there are pictures of Dolly & her littermates if you don't have a baby picture of her! Do you know which ribbon color she is?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How wonderful is this small Poodle world? You are talking to good breeders and will find the perfect puppy.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you Molly, yes I have seen them and Dolly was fuisha Ribbon.


----------

